# Marimo Balls



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

I wanted to get a marimo ball to either put in it's own tank or put in my bettas tank. How easy are they to deal with? Can i put other plants with it, if so which ones would work well?


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Marimo balls are easy. Most plants that I have work with the Marimo ball. If you have java moss, you might want to be careful that the loose strands are not clumping over the ball.


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tanks. I don't have any moss yet, but i ordered 5 mini marimo balls and some java fern tonight and i'm going to add 1 ball to my tank and put the other 4 and the fern in a separate tank i think.


----------

